# Detached Building (Pole Barn) Sewer Line Connection To House Septic System



## kruppy (Jan 3, 2020)

A little background:
My house sits on a crawl  in NW Ohio where local code uses 36" for the frost line.  I recently erected a 40x64 pole barn on my property but I can not get the correct fall in sewage line to do a gravity system to the house. Even if i could, i would have to put a lift pump in the crawl to get to septic sewer line. So, i'm putting an outdoor sewage lift pump outside the barn and pushing it to the house, ~100 run with a <5ft lift at the house.
I'm looking at this system with side discharge:
zoellerpumps.com/en-us/products/package-systems/912-simplex


While running the sewer, i'm also planning on running PEX for water supply and a gas line to get propane (main heat used for barn) to a vented fireplace in the house (i abandoned the 100lb tank system that currently feeds this as house sits on geothermal). With this, I've been looking at running flexible polyethylene pipe (SDR) for the sewer instead of schedule 40. This would ease installation since the other piping would all be "flex" as well. So, all of that to ask The question, is this allowed to be used for this application and can it be used indoor in the crawl space or would it have to be transitioned to schedule 40 or ABS and brought outside the foundation? I've been looking at SDR 11 (which is what is recommended in pressurized city sewer systems that utilize grinder pumps with much higher head pressures).

I apologize if this is covered somewhere or can be found in the code book that i'm not familiar with, i'm guessing this all depends local code? I have already called my local inspector, health department, and EPA, none of which have been any help... I can't be the first one to come across this??


----------



## steveray (Jan 3, 2020)

The IPC has pipe standards in it at the beginning of the sanitary drainage chapter and I believe you will find that SDR is not allowed inside (or under) a building....


----------



## north star (Jan 4, 2020)

*+ * + * +*

Welcome ***kruppy*** to The Building Codes Forum!

Which Plumbing Code is applicable for your project [  i.e. -
the IPC or an Ohio version of the plumbing code  ] ?

In the `15 IPC, Table 702.2 does not list SDR pipe for use underground
under a building, but Table 702.3 DOES list SDR pipe for use underground
"outside" of a building..............Also, Table 702.2 "may" have a misprint
in the listing of the acceptable types of piping.......The Table lists "DR type"
of piping.

I recommend that you contact ICC for a clarification, as both Tables list
the "PS type" of acceptable piping.

*+ * + * +*


----------



## kruppy (Jan 6, 2020)

north star said:


> *+ * + * +*
> 
> Welcome ***kruppy*** to The Building Codes Forum!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the replys.  Ohio does have it's own plumbing code with amendments to the IPC, but generally it follows the international standards. I have attached the referenced tables from the OPC.  They have deleted table 702.3.  I guess the issue i see, is the piping that i have found is polyethylene, which i don't see called out in any of these tables? So i'm guessing i'm either looking at the wrong stuff or else i missing something. For instance, here is a supplier that has an entire brochure of this type of product geared towards waster water, especially pressurized systems but i see no mention that is is acceptable in the code?
http://www.jmeagle.com/sites/default/files/PEWaterandSewer_web.pdf

I am reconsidering my installation as i can't seem to find a "hard and fast" rule on this plus i think i'm going to sleeve my PEX for future maintenance in conduit, although flexible conduit for this would be great too!


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2020)

There is building plumbing and then there is sewer plumbing SDR and things like that are allowable outside the building (sewer)T702.3, inside you have to use stuff from T702.1 or .2 depending on above or underground...


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 7, 2020)

have you looked into just a small septic tank for the barn. We have a guy here that makes a small one for exactly this type of install and the price is fair.


----------

